# Moved>>Help Me Choose A System



## roselina (Oct 27, 2011)

I have no home theater.. But I listen songs on my computer..
I also want to purchase home theater.. please suggest me which one is better..



__________________


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Roselina, there is no 'best' system, or everyone would have it. Give a little detail about what you need, and how much you want to spend.


----------

